# High Anxiety on Walks - Ongoing issue



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

sashac said:


> I know I've posted this before, but I think I desperately need a refresher, especially since there are so many new members on the forum!
> 
> My Charlie's a 9 year old rescue, no history prior to his shelter life other than he was a stray, missing teeth and unneutered (he is now). He has many issues.
> 
> ...


What kind of collar do you use on him? It sounds as though you should call in a professional - you both will benefit. Have you taken him to training?


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

Sashac, 

I wish I had more suggestions for you and Charlie!! But I've read about Charlie for a long time and I know you've tried a lot of things with him.

Yes, I would say that YOU being nervous makes him nervous. The other day when walking Boone I was just plain old stressed out about other things. He was completely picking up on my mood. I tried to clear my mind and act more happy. But I just couldn't, so I decided to cut our walk short so that I didn't make him worry. So, yes, do try to remain calm with Charlie... although, I don't know if I could in the same situation!!  

I would say that it's NOT a bad thing that you anticipate people coming and make Charlie sit down and wait for them to pass. As long as you do this in a confident, casual way it should be fine. I do this when packs of runners pass Boone and I, just to decrease his excitement to have so many people running towards him. 

Anyway, I'm hoping by unburying your post some of our GRF regular behaviorists (or some transplanted from CG) can help out!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's what I'd ask you to do if you were one of my clients.

First, use the head halter on every walk.

Walk a hungry dog.

Take excellent treats.

When the potentially "scary things" start to approach, the bar is "open" and you dole out treats. In the beginning, I don't even care if he sits -we can do this totally via classical conditioning (vs operant conditioning) in the beginning.

When the scary thing is gone, teh bar is closed and the treats stop.

Over time, this teaches him that the "scary thing" is actually what's making you dispense treats.

If he's unable to take the food in the presence of the scary thing, it means that the scary thing is too close, so increase the social distance between you/dog and the scary thing until you hit the point where he can take food. This is called working "sub threshold".

If he's crazy for toys, you can sub playing with you with a toy for the food in the presence of the scary thing. The idea is that the scary thing makes you do something really cool - like feed bits of roast beef or bust out the fave toy for a game of tug.

The problem probaby developed in part due to lack of early socialization. Since I think you said you got him as a rescue, who knows what, if any early socialization he had. Take him out to lots of urban places - even if just to sit and people watch (and eat roast beef as needed). Don't hesitate to back off the "gentle ben" types who insist that all dogs love them, etc. If your dog seems worried, ask the people to keep their distance. I don't want your dog to feel that aggression is his only way to say "back off". If you sense he's worried, YOU tell the people to back off so that the dog doesn't have to.

Hope that helps. Keep us posted.

Best,
Stephanie
www.j9sk9s.com


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks guys!!! That was helpful. I will crack out that bag of treats again - I think I've just gotten lazy, not using the head halter, not wearing the treat pouch, not talking him to busy places on a regular basis. I just needed a little nudge. 

Back to the training room! 

Oh, and he has been through training etc. and is otherwise extremely well-behaved. He definitely has had NO socialization - no exposure to anything, it's clear. He is definitely also very protective of me - his anxiety is highest when I'm walking him, and of course, I feed into that. UGH! No one without a dog can understand the complex relationship between you and your dog-they are definitely NOT just pets!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I really don't have any suggestions but I wish you luck. My Charlie has really regressed in the walking department. He was doing so well before we got SNOW. Now he goes completely nuts. We also found out what his scary thing is.....Diesel trucks, he gets so scared. Yesterday on a walk he just freaked out while we were crossing the street. He started pulling, thrashing, biting the leash and me all while a car was coming. I had to pick him up and carry him, which wasn't easy. We went out and got a halti yesterday. Of course he freaked out when I put it on him, but I am introducing it slowly. He walks really good in the house with it on, of course there are plenty of treats with this process. Hopefully by the end of the week we'll be able to venture outside with it on.

Maybe it has to do with the name "Charlie" LOL

Once again....GOOD LUCK


----------

